# Desert Coyote hunt next weekend



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am taking my young sons to the fish springs area in the west desert to look for coyotes. I've never been out there and have never seen coyotes in the west desert. Anybody point me in the right direction or want to come with and show me the ropes? I want my boys to have a good time so they don't get discouraged. If u want u can send me a private message. I live in magna and am willing to do some driving for a good time looking for dogs.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Part of having a good time is scouting or just getting out. Nobody is going to give up their locations. If you think that you are going to get coyotes all the time when you go out, you are going to be disappointed and get discouraged. At times you will make 50 stands without calling a coyote in. It is part of hunting and should be learned by the kids, not just learn success all the time.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Coyote hunting in the west desert is tough. You have to know the game. Taking kids out and expecting success is even more difficult. I don't know many kids that can sit still and be quiet long enough to get a coyote in--maybe once in a great while you'd get lucky. You might see one while driving but I doubt you'd call one in. It's a long way to drive just to shoot some tin cans. If it was me and I had kids (assuming they are young), I'd go to a closer location and teach them technique, then shoot some cans.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im no expert but ill give you the little coyote hunting knowledge I have gained. Get away from people and popular recreation areas, hike out of sight of your truck, then sit in full camo (face mask and all) quietly for a few minutes before calling. Let out a series of calls taking breaks every minute or so. If there is a dog in the area that is going to respond to your call you will either hear him or see him within 15-20 minutes of the time you started calling. If 15-20 minutes goes by with no response then move on at least a few miles away and start the process all over. Decoys really help bring them in, I use the mojo critter. Also the face mask is a must, the first dog I ever called in spotted me because I wasnt wearing a face mask and the sun put a good glare on my face that he was able to see.
Let us know how your trip goes. I hope you and your boy can nail a coyote or two.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Utahhunter, I think it's great that you want to take your boys out hunting and I think that's what will keep hunting alive but, hunting coyotes can be very hard at times. First off, I'll assume you haven't hunted coyotes much. You should learn first and then take your boys. I don't know how old they are but you can make many day trips before you even call in your first coyote. Kids lose interest fast so you need to be confident in your calling before they go, IMO. Secondly, last weekend and this weekend are probably the hardest weekends to call. Just getting over the hump of big game seasons, lots of hunters a foot and lots of gut piles/wounded game. It means the coyotes don't need to work for a free meal. Thirdly, please don't think I'm trying to put a black cloud on your idea. If you want to go out send me a pm with your name/number and I'd gladly go out hunting with ya. I won't hunt any of my "spots" but I'd gladly go out and try to call some new ones with ya.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thx for the responses everyone. I don't know if this weekend will work out because of the weather. But I really just want to go out for a drive, do some scouting, take the boys and maybe shoot something. My two sons are 8 & 7, and they just love being outdoors. They are pretty patient but they have there moments of boredom. I am thinking about going to skull valley untill it leads me to fish springs. Thats pretty far in the desert I think and I have never been. Maybe ill find some antelope that I can think about next fall's hunt. I mite just a PM for a hunt some time because I'm pretty green when it comes to looking for dogs. I have seen them when I fly fish the Provo but never when I have a rifle. That's how it works I guess. Again thx for the responses and always keep the wind in your face. You can watch some of my fly fishing videos and two cow elk encounters from my Oct hunt on YouTube. victorarmenta678 is my YouTube handle.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I would suggest that you listen to the talkcast that Tom Auston of Predator Strike Force in Utah did a while back that talks about involving kids in hunting. Just click on this link http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/au ... 1&cmd=apop . I love it and there is some valuable info to learn from him. He also will guide you on a hunt if you wish. That is one way to guarantee that you will have a great hunt with your kids and you could cut your learning curve in half.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Stupid weather prohibited my hunt this weekend. The talkcast had some good info thx for the support.


----------

